# John Cannon



## JohnC99 (Jun 21, 2016)

(Pint)Anybody remember me. I was a fourth and third engineer at CP ships.
I was better lifting pints than pistons. 
Worked there between 76 and 82.
also I was at Panocean 73 to 76.


----------



## David Collyer (Oct 19, 2012)

JohnC99 said:


> (Pint)Anybody remember me. I was a fourth and third engineer at CP ships.
> I was better lifting pints than pistons.
> Worked there between 76 and 82.
> also I was at Panocean 73 to 76.


Hi John.

We sailed together on the Port Vancouver in 1980. 

Hughie Ross was OM, Geoff Grimes was C/O, John Mercer was the Purser. My wife [Denise] & I joined in Vancouver then went up to Leningrad for discharge and back over to Norfolk. 

Believe you relieved Joe Reina as 3/E with your wife joining you at later date, maybe in Long Beach, where we bunkered and had the hassle with the wet soya bean cargo when bilge valves started to leak soon after leaving Norfolk, with a new Barbadan crew and Keith Hyde was new OM & Jim Fletcher new C/O. The 4/E was a Tim Lovell-Smith also with his wife.

Trust you are keeping well.

All Best. Dave


----------



## JohnC99 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for the post Dave. Do you have any photos from that trip.You are right my wife joined in Long Beach.We both left in Rio.It was Joe Reina who I relieved.
Hope you are keeping well there in sunny Spain,
John Cannon


----------

